# Have you bought for the season yet??? With Poll!



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2010)

Trying to get a feel for what the average pellet buyer is doing. As far as when pellets are purchase. I think its been done before. Just trying to livin it up around here. Lots a new member added and they might get some insight. Or a kick at us "old poops" that just has to have the stash filled in April!  :lol: 

Hopefully every one is having a great summer and the Pellet hunt was good to you all!  

I think I made the choices so tough you might have issues choosing! Just for the fun of it!  ;-P 

I am betting Pete=imacman choose's #5. :lol:  :cheese: 

Please add the brands purchased as a kicker!

My purchase was Cubex-Hamers. Yep, #1 for me. Although I am always tempted with #5!


----------



## Bigjim13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Usually at this time of the year I have my pellets all packed away tight in the garage just waiting for cooler weather.  This year I didn't buy in the spring like I usually do, there were some good deals but nothing great.  I put pellets on the back burner for the summer do to some home remodeling and am now searching around.  I have narrowed my search to a couple of brands:

PA Pellets: $219/ton
O'malley's: $224/ton 
New England Wood Pellets: $235/ton

Just not sure what I am going to do yet...


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 12, 2010)

I added Cubex to my stash and am looking towards the 2011-2012 season.

Will likely start this season off trying the latest batch of MWP since I didn't have the time early last spring.

My goal is to have the 2011-2012 stash in the bunker come late fall.   I've got to rearrange things in the garage before winter anyway.

Doing the garden and pickling thing currently.


----------



## namz111 (Aug 12, 2010)

I loaded up on a few ton of treecycle, I could not refuse the price.


----------



## schoondog (Aug 12, 2010)

Great timing for this poll for me, I am beginning to shop now. Wow, you folks on Conn. have quite a chioce. I called BT Enterprises in Bristol today and I was drooling over choices and prices $250 or less gets ya ton of awesome choices. Okies, Cubex, O'malleys,Hammers, Sprucepoints. I may take a trip and score some big time heat soon! 

Schoondog


----------



## smilejamaica (Aug 12, 2010)

the prices in ct have been GREAT for A+ pellets. so of course the pellets are all tucked away and ready for the season .i have enough for 2 seasons .


----------



## iron stove (Aug 12, 2010)

LAst year I already had finished my purchases, this year I havnt started.  But Im also working on a new stove.

Hopefully ill be buyng my pellets the end of the month. Just have to make up my mind between Hammers, Turman and Cubex.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 12, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Please add the brands purchased as a kicker!



Uncle Jeds softwood
Western Elite Doug Fir
Marth hardwood


----------



## imacman (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep, my pellet buying is all done.  Got 2 tons of Barefoots in April, 3/4 ton of Premier, and had a ton of Rockies left over from last winter, plus an assortment of a few bags each of Okies, Cubex, and Spruce Pointe courtesy of Mr. Takeman, and a couple bags of left-over Lignetics hardwood.....all those are tucked away nice n cozy in the basement.  I also have 3 tons of Clean Fires from last winter out in the shed.

I'm going to get a couple of bags of Green Team from Lowes, and a couple of Stove Chow from HD to test burn.  If anything else interesting shows up in the area that I haven't burned before, I'll give them a shot too.

I'm ready

Oh, and sorry Jay....I went with #1, although I could have gone with #5 too   :lol:


----------



## coobie (Aug 12, 2010)

3 Ton of pro pellets from last year and 5 ton of uncle jeds this year.Let her snow.coobie


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 12, 2010)

#6 - All filled up, earlier this year than last. Caught the right deal at the right time  5 ton MWP to go with the i/2 ton of Maine choice left from last year.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Aug 12, 2010)

3 ton dragon mt bought in April for $219 per ton,plus 1 ton lg and spruce pointe left over from last year.


----------



## defield (Aug 12, 2010)

Count me in with the "old Poops" who bought in April.

4 tons stacked in the basement.

2 tons LGs and 2 tons Okanagans, plus a few bags of Lignetics.

Ranger

P.S.  Also, 3 cords of seasoned red oak in the wood room for the Tarm wood boiler, a pallet of Bio Bricks on the way ( getting tired of the firewood hassle after 40+ years and want to try them), and a new ( last December ) Buderus zero start boiler.  Yes, I am a HEAT HOG!!  Oink!


----------



## TboneMan (Aug 12, 2010)

Had a ton left over from last year.   I only had to buy 4 ton this year.    NEWP - Schuyler plant product.  I've never had problems with them and the plant is about 75 miles away.   I like supporting local companies when I can.


----------



## gbreda (Aug 12, 2010)

Fresh 2.4 ton Spruce Points.  
2 Bags Winter Warmth for testing
Left overs from last year: about 1.5 ton of Okies/Greene Team mix.

Looking to add another ton if I can get a good price on Cubex or Barefoot


----------



## tinkabranc (Aug 12, 2010)

Went with #1 as I usually get my bullk supply in the early spring, but could
have easily have gone with #5 if the prices in my area were as good as what
the CT boys are seeing this year.

Currently have about 5.8 ton-

Okies
Dragons
Green Supreme left over from last year
Loose bags of Spruce Pointe, Cleanfire Softwood, & LGs
#40 corn

I have enough storage space to fit in about 1.5 ton more but there is no way I am 
paying $289 for pellets.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 12, 2010)

we went super hog.........
22 tons delivered to our storage
2 of us went together
set for sevaral heating seasons
bought direct from manufacturer


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> *we went super hog.........*
> 22 tons delivered to our storage
> 2 of us went together
> set for sevaral heating seasons
> bought direct from manufacturer



I did not think of that one(Stuffed to the rafters!). Super hog has a nice ring!

What brand did you cache in on??(if you don't mind me asking   )


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2010)

smoke show said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



smoke show are you teasing us new englanders again? You have me drooling ya know, Please fill me in on the Western Elites. Who makes them and Where are they produced??? TY!


----------



## Oilhater (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought at the end of July. 2 tons Spruce Pointe. Had 1 ton left over from last year, mix of Eagle Valley and Cleanfire. Test burned about 10 different brands (mostly top shelf stuff) last year. Still need to try some Turmans, Energex and Greene Team. Cant get my hands on any Barefoot or Hamer. Still need to pull my motors and blowers for cleaning before the first burn.


----------



## woodknack (Aug 12, 2010)

All set here too. Only went through 3 tons last year. This year I Bought 2-1/2 tons of Oakies and 2-1/2 tons of Spruce Pointe. Stove is all cleaned and ready to go too! I don't think I have been this excited for winter in a long time LOL


----------



## gbreda (Aug 12, 2010)

woodknack said:
			
		

> All set here too. Only went through 3 tons last year. This year I Bought 2-1/2 tons of Oakies and 2-1/2 tons of Spruce Pointe. Stove is all cleaned and ready to go too! I don't think I have been this excited for winter in a long time LOL



Carefull there, Dont get TOO excited


----------



## woodknack (Aug 12, 2010)

gbreda said:
			
		

> woodknack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA. Ok I'll TRY!


----------



## woodknack (Aug 12, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> we went super hog.........
> 22 tons delivered to our storage
> 2 of us went together
> set for sevaral heating seasons
> bought direct from manufacturer



Now that's a pellet pig!!


----------



## magsf11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I got them early last year and got the shaft, paid way to much. going to wait till  sept when i get my kick back from school. stinks being on unemployment.


----------



## buildingmaint (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought a bunch of saw dust and a food dehydrator and I'm rolling my own pellets this year. I started last night and I have 15 lbs so far.Hope the cold weather holds off.


----------



## cncpro (Aug 12, 2010)

I file income taxes early.  As soon as I get the checks it's pellet time.

Last year 6 tons of LG Granules (1 left)
This year 4 tons Somerset

All set until next May.


----------



## The Radiator (Aug 12, 2010)

I did the early bird buy.  Purchased 3 ton of Hamers.  Picked up a half ton of Okies on Craigslist.  Then last month I won a ton of NEWP.  I will be set for awhile.  Just to let everyone know Primo Pellet in Wallingford CT is selling Hamers again for $224 a ton till the end of the month.  Here's the link.  http://www.primopellets.com/


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2010)

buildingmaint said:
			
		

> I bought a bunch of saw dust and a food dehydrator and I'm rolling my own pellets this year. I started last night and I have 15 lbs so far.Hope the cold weather holds off.



buildingmaint, I seem to remember you getting the hamers again this year. I think it was something like 4 tons?? Nice try but your one of the early buy people. Come on admit it. :lol:

Rolling ones own might be a good choice, But the pellet mills are so darn pricey. You would need to morgage the farm to get started. Hey, But someday maybe! Yes I did look into one, But leary of the china model!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 12, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somerset, we are in ohio so trucking was reasonable


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 12, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some of the good stuff there! I could not imagine trying to snuggle up to 11 tons of pellets!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 13, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, no  Jay, you burn the pellets and snuggle up to the wife.


----------



## imacman (Aug 13, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> .......trying to snuggle up to 11 tons of pellets!



If Jay's wife hears about this, he might just find himself snuggling in the doghouse!!    :lol:


----------



## doghouse (Aug 13, 2010)

3 tons of Firesides at $204.00 a ton.


----------



## ironpony (Aug 13, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking draining the hot tub and filling it with pellets
then sliding down into it


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 13, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing she doesn't read these forums.  :lol:


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 13, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouch! you should keep H2O in it if you know what good for you (or less painful anyway)

Last month I bought 2 tons of somersets, all stacked and ready to go.

-Still not done with the wood yet!


----------



## pej4130 (Aug 13, 2010)

2 tons of Barefoots stored in the cellar.  Looking to purchase at least a ton of Oakies in the near future to try out.


----------



## buildingmaint (Aug 14, 2010)

UPDATE on my pellet rolling , I had the saw dust dumped in my neighbors side yard, they seemed a little put out about it , but I didn't want to kill my grass with the pile. So any way we had a big wind storm last night, and when I woke up , someone had stolen my pile of saw dust. Can you believe it ???? I called the cops and they didn't seem to impressed with my claim that it had been stolen. So I started following the trail that they left when they took it. I must of followed it 5 miles , then it got dark and I got tired. I'll pick up the trail first thing in the morning , around 3 o'clock in the afternoon. As god is my witness I'll find the clown who stole my saw dust . I did hear one of my neighbors say they saw some of it going by their window.


----------



## Blackngold122112 (Aug 14, 2010)

Paralysis by analysis this year for
whatever reason. Buddy tried to talk me into HD junk, but I don't like babysitting that much. Think I'm almost there though. Leaning towards mixed delivery of 2.6t of okies, 1.2t of Spruce pt, and 1t Turman. Should give me some good analysis.


Dellpoint Europa- Den
Enviro Empress- Livingroom

long ranch


----------



## vvvv (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackngold122112 said:
			
		

> Paralysis by analysis this year for
> whatever reason. Buddy tried to talk me into HD junk, but I don't like babysitting that much. Think I'm almost there though. Leaning towards mixed delivery of 2.6t of okies, 1.2t of Spruce pt, and 1t Turman. Should give me some good analysis.
> 
> 
> ...


how long you had the Dellpoint [gassifier]? any probs? more efficient?


----------



## lessoil (Aug 14, 2010)

4 tons delivered yesterday @ $199/ton(Friday the 13th) 
These are the "New" Athens. I burned 4 bags last Spring before buying.
Almost ready for Winter. Still have to haul them into the basement.


----------



## Blackngold122112 (Aug 14, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> Blackngold122112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2nd season. Picked it up used. The most efficient stove made. Great burn Chamber design. Throws off awesome heat. I highly recommend it if you can get ur hands on a used one for around 1500. Had small prob with harmonics from install. Realigned exhaust to back port to connect dead on and problem solved. If I have a problem I call the Claude who designed the stove for tech help eh...... Nice


----------



## whippingwater (Aug 14, 2010)

10 ton Marth hardwood. $180/ton delivered.


----------



## Bxpellet (Aug 15, 2010)

3 tons of Okies in the garage, need 2 more, good pellets are just to expensive any where near the city

Maybe the pellet fairy will leave me 2 tons in the back yard, or my 3 tons will have puppies and then I will have to many, 

I got some imagination!


----------



## Marbleguy (Aug 15, 2010)

Haven't been on the fourms for some time but thinking about the upcoming winter. I bought 4 tons last year and had 42 bags left. This year I purchased another 3 tons of Wood Pellet Company hardwood pellets. My stove doesn't mind the longer pellets from this company and I get good heat from them.


----------



## Clay H (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a half ton left over from last year and will buy another 2 tons later this fall. Around here the stored don't stock them untill Sept. or Oct.
There is one place that likely has them in stock already but their prices won't fluctuate any so buying early won't save me any money. I normally buy a ton at a time as i don't have room in the garage for 2.5 tons all at once so I'll buy 1 ton in Oct. and that will last me untill around first of Jan. (with the half ton i already have) and then I'll pick up another ton after the first of the year.
So i chose #5


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 16, 2010)

Picked up 2 tons of ACP's at $229/ton

Been reading various posts about these pellets being bad and all...but my other choice is marketing and manufacturing pellets for another 10 bucks OR the big box stores charging 275 if buying 2 tons and thats for green team and one other I cant recall.

Anything over 250/ton just doesnt makes sense compared to alternatives like nat gas,coal,split wood.

I did think the pennington pellets were much better than the green team where heat and ash are concerned - hopefully the acp's are not worse than the gt's.

-John


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2010)

jjs777_fzr said:
			
		

> Picked up 2 tons of ACP's at $229/ton
> 
> Been reading various posts about these pellets being bad and all...but my other choice is marketing and manufacturing pellets for another 10 bucks OR the big box stores charging 275 if buying 2 tons and thats for green team and one other I cant recall.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they have improved, But last year the ACP were just barely in the premium standards. I burned both and the GT's were much better then the ACP's. But we buy what we can afford to burn. Or use an alternitive choice. 

Please let me know how they burn fo you?


----------



## imacman (Aug 17, 2010)

jjs777_fzr said:
			
		

> Picked up 2 tons of ACP's at $229/ton.......Anything over 250/ton just doesnt makes sense compared to alternatives like nat gas,coal,split wood.......



John, I have my fingers crossed for you...ACP's have NOT been good since I've started burning pellets a few years ago.

Also, what did you mean by "my other choice is marketing and manufacturing pellets for another 10 bucks" ??

As for the cost of pellets vs. nat. gas, coal, cordwood, etc, have you actually plugged in the numbers for what you can buy them all for and actually crunched the numbers to show which gives the most BTU's per $$ in your area?  

Try this:

http://pelletheat.org/pellets/compare-fuel-costs/

or  

http://energy.cas.psu.edu/EnergySelector.html

Don't forget to adjust the efficiency #'s if you know them....otherwise the ones posted are good ballpark figures.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> jjs777_fzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pete there is a brand called Marketing & manufacturing pellets(we call them M&M brand). They were available at BT Ent. last year. I burned 2 bags and found them to be just about middle of the road at best. But they did fair better than the ACP's I tried. yuk!


----------



## imacman (Aug 17, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Pete there is a brand called Marketing & manufacturing pellets(we call them M&M brand)......



Never heard of them before....thanks Jay!   ;-)


----------



## briansol (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking to buy 1-2 tons this week/next week as i have time (i store my pellets in my basement which doesn't have a hatch way or windows.  bag by bag manual labor of bringing them through the house :X)

I use just under 3 tons most seasons, so i'll bit my 3rd ton likely in feb/march area.  I only have room to store about 2 tons, and i still have 10-odd bags left over from last season.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2010)

If pellets are going to compete with oil and NG this year the prices better get righteous. We are headed for another fairly inexpensive fuel cost winter.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 18, 2010)

All electric house for me. So its an easy no brainer! Pellets prices in CT are pretty low. I have not checked the fuel calc against oil or NG. But most of my friends have bought as much as they can stuff in! I think this depends on your region as far as pellet prices too.


----------



## briansol (Aug 18, 2010)

J, where do you buy from?  I'm bordering on the bristol.burlington line, so northwestern isn't too far from me (20 min to litchfiled/torrington/etc)


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Pretty sure we get them at the same place BT Ent.

I also buy from CT Pellets. I like having two trusting dealers very close. I try to spread it fairly unless one has an amazing deal!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2010)

Not much to explain. Let the season tell the tale. Most people could care less about cost per BTU. What they want is steady energy costs and convenience. Cord wood is our sole heat source and that pellet stove is still sitting on the pallet in the basement. After two years. I wish we had NG available this year. I wouldn't touch a stick of wood and for sure wouldn't buy pellets.

At least your energy costs for making pellets will be reasonable this year.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't be dissing the other manufactures here please.


----------



## save$ (Aug 18, 2010)

Waited until a summer sale.  Bought four tons of Canadian Energex (third year) at $229 a ton and $30 delivery fee right into my garage.  I'll need one more ton before the burning season is over,  but I wanted to wait and try some other brands.


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 18, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up nothing but stated fact on this post BTU, I'm with you. Sorry Bart, I've never read anything but open minded opinion and fact from BTU I don't see how any of that could be construed as "dissing".


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 18, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dealers near me that carried them last year do not have them this year. Good to know why they are not carring them this year. 1 has had them from the get go too!

Edit: I want to add that BTU is our eyes on the other side of this game. If there is something on the inside, He comes here and gives up the goods to us. We should be happy he's here and could use some more pellet reps too! I like having the "inside scoop" in the game.


----------



## Xena (Aug 20, 2010)

None of the answers in the poll worked for me.
Haven't bought anything yet but not worried.
I only need a couple ton. Probably gonna grab
one before this month is over then another next
month.


----------



## mitchinpa (Aug 20, 2010)

Picked up 2 ton last night at $200/ton of the Agway branded pellets.  Believe they are made by Southern States.


----------



## richkorn (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried a few bags of Appling County last year and they were kind of crappy. Better than the Maine Woods that I had 2 seasons ago but not too good. The Maine Woods I had were actually re-bagged and sold as M&M Manufacturing - they clogged my stove.


----------



## Utilitrack (Aug 20, 2010)

Picked up 3 tons of Cubex $260 per ton, spent $279 per ton for LG's last year. Okanagan and Barefoots available for $285 per ton at Rocky's in Augusta


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Xena said:
			
		

> None of the answers in the poll worked for me.
> Haven't bought anything yet but not worried.
> I only need a couple ton. Probably gonna grab
> one before this month is over then another next
> month.



Number 2 would be close? If you left off the cheap part!


----------



## Blackngold122112 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just put a deposit on 5.2tons of Okies. Price seemed very fair @ 239t. Squiers Lumber - Monson MA. Most other retailers have em around 259-269t. Funny when I asked for Oh-can-agains over the phone the lady said you mean Oh-Ka-na-gans. Anyways at that price if there as good as LG last year for 279t it'll be a good deal. Good luck fellow pigs.

Blackie

Empress FS 07'
Dell Point Europa used last year(gr8 stove)
Long ranch heat from both ends.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Blackie,

Most folks seem to think there made in Boston(yes I was one of them!). That's why we call them Okies.    Much easier to say. :lol:  

How do you like the Europa?


----------



## arcticcat1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just bought 2 tons of somerset to finish up my pellet shopping for the season.I also have 1 ton of Okies,1 ton of NEWP(Jaffrey) & a half ton assortment of Maine Choice,Green Team and Pennington.Its been a great summer here in the northeast but I'm a winter guy and really looking forward to crankin up the stove!


----------



## Blackngold122112 (Aug 20, 2010)

Great stove. She's got looks and she's very efficient. A great combo in any woman.

Thanks for the pellet testing.

Blackie


----------



## bufbillsball (Aug 21, 2010)

Have 2 tons Okies...3 tons Curran...and will probably buy a couple more ton tomorrow (depending on brand)....$204 at Lowes, Potsdam NY...if there are any left


----------



## Xena (Aug 21, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Number 2 would be close? If you left off the cheap part!




Lol. Not really because I'm not even searching for any.
This is year #6 for me with this stove and the first time
I didn't get pellets before august.  Almost was on the verge
of selling the stove to pay bills...My business has been super
slow this year and my brother who has no income atm is
also living here...anyway, I'll prolly get a ton of Barefoot
next week then later in the season pick up a ton of Omalley.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Xena said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Definety a tough year. I sure hope things start turning for people. Hang in there!


----------



## roadrat (Aug 21, 2010)

I order my pellets from a bulk delivery service here in Maine (Heutz Prem. pellets), last year they were more than happy to sell me 3 tons pre-paid for delivery during the winter. This year they did'nt want to do it(but did anyway), and told me they are only doing pre-paid for customers who bought that way last year.
Apparently there is a lot of volatility in the pellet market this year, some mills closing or running at less than full capacity and he thinks that the price will be going up.
That being said I did pre buy 3 tons for $260.00/ton ( not a good deal in my book but I really want to support a local business )
and I may buy 1 or 2 tons of bagged pellets for $199/ton with free delivery from another dealer here in Maine.


bill


----------



## smalltown (Aug 21, 2010)

I hated to wait this long to purchase my pellets, but I've been so busy and needed to make space in the garage that I kept putting it off. So I finally ordered and am expecting delivery of 4 tons of "Okies" Sunday morning August 29 provided they receive their own shipment of "Okies" this week. Shipment is 3 full 1.3 ton pallets and the few remaining bags loose.
They store their pellets inside and provided you give them room they will place the pellets right inside the garage, not only is my back smiling in anticpation it offered to buy me a beer.  :cheese: 

P.S. BTU do you think SIB Wood Pellets in Jay Maine will get his shipment this coming week?


----------



## Panhandler (Aug 21, 2010)

I have 2.5 tons in now. I have another on TSC's "layaway" deal. Bought 2 tons Greene Gold @ $188 from Southern States summer sale. The TSC order is a pre season deal at $204 of Hamars. Best prices I've paid in 5 years. Have been seeing more interest in this area. Hope pellet stoves grow in this area quickly. Only one stove shop that I know of and they don't sell pellets. It's been hard in the past to find a decent selection. I've only seen Lignetics once, no Cubex, Okies, or any of the "good" brands I read about.


----------



## krooser (Aug 21, 2010)

I just bought three tons of Western Elites.... a Douglas fir pellet made by Eureka Pellet Mills.

I've used Eureka softwoods in the past and they were pretty good. These pellets came from a new source of Douglas Fir just made available to the mill. Earth Sense, my dealer, brought some in for testing and they proved to be a good pellet...on par with Bear Mountains. I missed the Bear Mountains this year....my dealer is all out but these should be a good substitute. They expect to bring in a couple railcar loads each month so there should be an adequate supply.

I paid $238/ton.

Now I'm thinking about adding another stove to the fleet... one for my shop.


----------



## imacman (Aug 21, 2010)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> .....I have another on TSC's "layaway" deal. ......The TSC order is a pre season deal at $204 of Hamars. Best prices I've paid in 5 years........I've only seen Lignetics once, no Cubex, Okies, or any of the "good" brands I read about.



Believe me, the Hamers are included in the "good ones".   That's a VERY good price for them....buy as much as you can afford/store.


----------



## Countryboymo (Aug 21, 2010)

I snagged 2 tons of pro pellets  for 205 a ton.  They will have a new shipment ready to pick up in the next week or two.  I got in on the very end of the pre-buy and later in the year they will be going up to 225 a ton.   I have never burned any pro pellets so I hope it works out.


----------



## Tom Pencil (Aug 22, 2010)

4-1/2 tons left from last year and mostly Somersets  a few Rocky Mountains and a couple White Lightning.  Going to pick up 2 more ton of Somersets this week since the price was only $189/ton.


----------



## imacman (Aug 22, 2010)

Bantam said:
			
		

> ......Going to pick up 2 more ton of Somersets this week since the price was only $189/ton.



You're quite the pellet pig, Bantam.   ;-) 

And that price on the Somersets is GREAT!  Very good pellets.  I'm VERY jealous. :long:


----------



## rowerwet (Aug 22, 2010)

3 tons MWP, 3 tons NEWP, may get some MCP or other if the price is right, think I need another 2 tons.


----------



## Pellet-King (Aug 22, 2010)

Usually dont think about buying until Sept, until I found this website I could careless, now I stop here 5 times day , Only deals near me is Hamer's $224 in Wallingford, 30 mile drive or Okies at Squires $239 another haul.


----------



## fidiro (Aug 23, 2010)

I chose 1 although this is my first year buying it by the ton.  Last winter was my first year with pellets and was mid season install so I just kept going to Lowes to get whatever they had on the floor.  I bought 3 tons of the newest TreeCycle(with new bag) @ $195 delivered(central NJ)


----------



## imacman (Aug 23, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> ....I bought 3 tons of the newest TreeCycle(with new bag) @ $195 delivered(central NJ)



I hope they burn a LOT better than last winters batch...some people said they burned OK in their stoves, but in general they were NOT good....lots of clinker problems.

Hope the plant has fixed their problems.  Maybe you can give the forum a "review" after burning season starts.


----------



## fidiro (Aug 23, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> I hope they burn a LOT better than last winters batch...some people said they burned OK in their stoves, but in general they were NOT good....lots of clinker problems.
> 
> Hope the plant has fixed their problems.  Maybe you can give the forum a "review" after burning season starts.



I followed the TreeCycle followup thread here about the problems it had and how they changed at the beginning of this year so I took a chance and chose to get them.

Last winter was my first pellet experience and a bag would last me 2-4 days as I only turned it on a few hours during the day.  I keep my wood stove lit 24/7.  I will probably run the pellets more this winter since I have them but my tests will probably mean little to those who burn a bag a day, but I will still post my results.


----------



## ducker (Aug 23, 2010)

bought 4 tons of NEWP @ $219 a ton back in April - to be delivered in September... oh crap - I need to make sure I have the space cleared out in the basement, I only have a little over a week to get ready!


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 23, 2010)

ducker said:
			
		

> bought 4 tons of NEWP @ $219 a ton back in April - to be delivered in September... *oh crap* - I need to make sure I have the space cleared out in the basement, I only have a little over a week to get ready!



imacman and I will store them for you untill you can get ready!  :lol: :cheese: :cheese: :cheese: ;-)


----------



## imacman (Aug 23, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> imacman and I will store them for you untill you can get ready!  :lol: :cheese: :cheese: :cheese: ;-)



Yep, still have room for another ton in the pellet shed.  :cheese:


----------



## Havlat24 (Aug 24, 2010)

Put my order in for 4 tons of Spruce Pointe, 200/CAD per Ton.    Price dropped this year!


----------



## imacman (Aug 24, 2010)

havlat24 said:
			
		

> Put my order in for 4 tons of Spruce Pointe, 200/CAD per Ton.    Price dropped this year!



NICE!!  GREAT pellet & price!  Your going to be nice & toasty this winter.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 24, 2010)

havlat24 said:
			
		

> Put my order in for 4 tons of Spruce Pointe, 200/CAD per Ton. Price dropped this year!



havlat24, If memory serves me. You were the one getting them mill direct? Nice pellet, Very consistent from year to year. Me like the sprucies!


----------



## gbreda (Aug 24, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me thinks this might be the Fox watching over the henhouse for safe keeping   :cheese:


----------



## imacman (Aug 24, 2010)

gbreda said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO....what ever gave you THAT idea????   :cheese:


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 24, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> gbreda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheese: No fox here, Just your average pig! Oink! :cheese:


----------



## Havlat24 (Aug 25, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> havlat24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bet... the mill is across the street from the mill I work at.


----------



## Vinelife (Aug 25, 2010)

3 Tons of ProPellets @ around 190 a ton
1 Ton of SOmersets @ 224 a ton

Still going to get 1 more ton of somersets and next year will be getting all somersets delivered.


----------



## amick780 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bit the bullet and purchased 4.5 tons of LG's from Woodpellets.com, a little more expensive then I was hoping but, overall a decent pellet. I had Eagle Valleys last year and loved them but was unable to find them this year. With delivery and a discout of pellet buck provided by woodpellets.com for being a repeat customer I still only paid about $50 more then purchasing a lesser pellet from Lowes.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Aug 25, 2010)

Lg's are a good pellet ,but there no eagle valley.


----------



## amick780 (Aug 25, 2010)

mnkywrnch said:
			
		

> Lg's are a good pellet ,but there no eagle valley.



I hear ya...
I was really bummed that they were not stocking Eagle Valley's this season, by far the cleanest and hottest pellet I have burned in my stove. Although I have had decent luck with the LG's, my stove seems to be a little more efficent with softwood pellets.


----------



## watrskir (Aug 25, 2010)

I have 1 ton left from last season (1/2 green team/pennington mx), 1 ton that I picked up in april  (leftover oakies for 220.00) and am going to buy a fresh batch of oakies for 250.00 tomorrow (pick up price w/free storage) to get me through the winter..............hmmmm maybe I should buy 2 tons  :>)    can never have to many pellets right


----------



## ww&hk (Aug 25, 2010)

Picked up a 1.3 of Okie's today for $323.70. Two tons of Envi8's delivered tomorrow for $488.00. Will be sitting on 2.6 Okie's, 2T Barefoot and 4T of Envi8's for the wood stove. That should get me through the winter of 10/11. I hope! Waiting for delivery of a horizontal cap so I can install my new Englander 55-SHP10. This thing is built like a tank. I am really impressed with the quality of the build. Cant wait for the test burn with some nice fresh Okanagans.


----------



## imacman (Aug 25, 2010)

watrskir said:
			
		

> .......hmmmm maybe I should buy 2 tons  :>)    can never have to many pellets right



OINK OINK!


----------



## schmeg (Aug 26, 2010)

2.5 tons of Barefoots in the garage now and 3 more tons coming from supplier week after labor day. 260. a ton. Not bad for around here.
Life is too short to burn cheap pellets!


----------



## schmeg (Aug 26, 2010)

2.5 tons of Barefoots in the garage, 3 more on the way. 260 a ton. Not bad for around here.
Life is too short to burn cheap pellets!


----------



## au2183 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bought NEWP for the first time. Looking forward to the season!


----------



## kt1i (Aug 29, 2010)

Two tons of NEWP coming tomorrow (I hope). About 20 bags NEWP left from last year.


----------



## smalltown (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I had planned on buying early, but never saw what I thought were buy me now prices. Just recently I found out that sibwoodpellets.com was selling "OKIES" delivered for $260 and I decided to buy 4 tons. Today my pellets arrived and although I did not have to trailer them home I did help unload the trailer that was placed at the door to the garage. So I only had to carry them about 15 feet. Still I wasn't going back and forth all day loading and unloading. So I am pleased to have my winter stash finally in the garage. I'm not looking forward to the cold, but at least I am ready.

Seeing that I am over 4 tons and have a pellet stove (two of the three criteria) I do believe I am able to attach the highly coveted pellet pig logo to my signature. I will however wait for official approval !


----------



## smalltown (Aug 29, 2010)

Well I had planned on buying early, but never saw what I thought were buy me now prices. Just recently I found out that sibwoodpellets.com was selling "OKIES" delivered for $260 and I decided to buy 4 tons. Today my pellets arrived and although I did not have to trailer them home I did help unload the trailer that was placed at the door to the garage. So I only had to carry them about 15 feet. Still I wasn't going back and forth all day loading and unloading. I am pleased to have my winter stash finally in the garage. 4 tons of "Okies" and 1/4 ton of Maine Choice. I'm not looking forward to the cold, but at least I am ready.

Seeing that I am over 4 tons and have a pellet stove (two of the three criteria) I do believe I am able to attach the highly coveted pellet pig logo to my signature. I will however wait for official approval !


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice looking stacks! I can just feel the warmth already eminating from the potential BTU's!

Is that an old Cubby w/ a snow blower in the background?


----------



## smalltown (Aug 31, 2010)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> Very nice looking stacks! I can just feel the warmth already eminating from the potential BTU's!
> 
> Is that an old Cubby w/ a snow blower in the background?



It's a great feeling to see them sittting there waiting!

Yes that is one of my (cubs) the reat of the herd is just out of view.  Looking forward to insulating the garage and working on them during the cold weather months.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on 4 ton of Hammers from Primo Pellets at $224.00 a ton + $80.00 delivery charge, with 1 hour 51 minuets and 36 seconds left to the summer blow out special. :bug:  Thought about picking them up with the truck and car trailer but the thought of unloading and stacking 4 ton by hand made $80.00 look awful cheap when they will bring them to me and all I have to do is move them with my pallet jack! 

All that along with 1/2 ton of Green Team left from last season I should be good for the winter......or darn close.....I hope!


Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## teetah222 (Sep 26, 2010)

No one around here even thinks about pellet sales until the fall.  Finally saw an ad for a sale last week and picked up my supply this week.  Guess that's what happens when summers are usually averaging 90 degree days.  No one thinks about getting warm again until they need to.  Oh, and the highest price on pellets here is only $219 a ton, so sales don't hit much better.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Sep 26, 2010)

4 Tons sumersets and one ton of Uncle Jeds softwood ready for Mi winter


----------



## caledoniacars (Sep 26, 2010)

Have a ton & 1/2 left over from last year in the basement. Just had greenways deliver 2 ton of Uncle Jeds.  The wife says she got them in the garage now its my job to get them in the basement.


----------



## tundraSQ (Sep 26, 2010)

6 tons of cubex in route....garage is empty and waiting!!


----------



## TDHJ (Sep 29, 2010)

I just bought some Treecycle pellets and while investigating the pellets I noticed there are 2 different looking bags.  One has the image of a tree on it and the other has a stove on the front.  Does anyone know why that is??


----------



## fidiro (Sep 29, 2010)

T_Turkey said:
			
		

> I just bought some Treecycle pellets and while investigating the pellets I noticed there are 2 different looking bags.  One has the image of a tree on it and the other has a stove on the front.  Does anyone know why that is??



They have recently changed from the green(tree) bag to the bag with the stove.  The stove bag is the most recent batches of pellets they have been making while the green bag should be dated somewhere to show if it's the old pellets or new pellets with just old bags.  I bought 3 tons of the 06/2010 batches with the new stove bag which is probably the first month they used for the stove bag.

Where did you purchase these?  Is there a date on either style bag?


----------



## TDHJ (Sep 29, 2010)

Got them from Pellets4U.com....just found the date at the top....07/10....was getting concerned that maybe there was some hold over ones from last year that I got stuck with after hearing all the bad from last year.


----------



## fidiro (Sep 29, 2010)

I was under the impression that you got a mix of both bags.  So, you have all new stove bags which is good otherwise if you have any of the older bags you would need to find a date on them to see if they are the new batch or old.

I don't think that the older pellets are still out there for sale anymore that is why the new bag makes it easier to know it's not the old stuff.

BTW, I also ordered mine from Mike T. @ pellets4u


----------



## TDHJ (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the older bag....thats why I started getting concerned....and I just got them this weekend.  I guess as long as it says 07/10 I should be good.


----------



## Turbo-Quad (Sep 29, 2010)

I missed the sale at Menards.  Truck was broke down at the time and I had no way to move 3 tons.  Maybe they will have another sale.


----------



## TDHJ (Sep 29, 2010)

T_Turkey said:
			
		

> I have the older bag....thats why I started getting concerned....and I just got them this weekend.  I guess as long as it says 07/10 I should be good.


t


----------



## fidiro (Sep 29, 2010)

T_Turkey said:
			
		

> I have the older bag....thats why I started getting concerned....and I just got them this weekend.  I guess as long as it says 07/10 I should be good.



I guess they may be using up any old bags they have laying around as well but there should be a complete transition to the new bag with the pellet stove picture, IDK.  As long as it is dated 7/10 you have the new pellets and that is what matters.


----------



## Havlat24 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just stacked up the last of my Spruce Pointe's for the summer.  210 bags.  $4.00 a bag..  let it snow.


----------



## DMZX (Sep 29, 2010)

I have, in my garage:

1 Ton of Bear Mt
1 Ton of Natural Glow
3/4 Ton of Blazers/Hot Shots



All are Oregon produced pellets.


----------



## Sublimaze41 (Sep 29, 2010)

I will buy the last of the pellets in the A.M.
I have 3 tons of Barefoots in the garage, but will top it off with 16 more bags.
Barefoots are still going for $ 235/ ton locally


----------



## TDHJ (Sep 30, 2010)

pelletnubi said:
			
		

> T_Turkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, after I got them I saw 2 types of bags on the internet and it got me thinking which was the older bag.Well I will cross my fingers and hope they work well.  I was hesitant since the brand I used last year worked so good but the TC's are priced good.  Last year I used a brand by CQ called Fire Maker/$250 ton and they were great for my Quadrafire Mt. Vernon.


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Sep 30, 2010)

Just picked a ton of Somerset's up from TSC for $261.00, with the 21 bags left over from last year, I am ready...


----------



## Mr.Goodfella (Oct 1, 2010)

Just got back from Home Depot and got 3 tons of Fireside Ultra (this is what we burned last year and they worked out great).  Ended up being $218/ton less 10% military discount with a total heating bill for the whole house (Mid October through April) $588.60.  On an even better note I had $75 worth of gift cards and $250 from selling an old lawn mower, $263 for heat this year, WOOOHOOO!


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Oct 1, 2010)

Pellets here just came in not too long ago. We ordered a ton only because we don't have room for any more than that for storage. This is my first experience with a pellet stove and our first year in a very old and drafty house so it might be an interesting winter. I have no idea how many we will be going through.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Oct 12, 2010)

Following up with what most wise pellet burners already know - acp pellets (appling county) are less than fabulous.
Well I'm a doubter and figured its just gotta burn so I picked them up at 229/ton.
LOL
here's what I find with my stove--

Since 2006 I been burning the box store pennington's (I think thats the name) and the magnet thermo gauge on the side of the stove would get up to 500 degrees.  Quite toasty.

With the acp's the best I am seeing is between 350-400.

When the stove is at its lowest setting the flame is barely visible at times and even has caused the stove to snuff out and shut off.

I see the box store now selling 'freedom' pellets for $219...I might buy a bag see how it goes.

-John


----------



## tgloersen (Oct 12, 2010)

3-tons of Juniata's delivered today - Price $230/ton


----------



## Trickyrick (Oct 12, 2010)

Dropped in my second ton this weekend.

1 ton Hardwood heats ($219.50)
1 ton Lignetics ($219.50)
8 bags of last years Okies $5.00 per bag

If I need more at the end of the year or we really get a cold Dec or Jan I can get another 1/2 ton as needed.

Rick


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 12, 2010)

4 tons of Cleanfires, free delivery & a $25 coupon = $243.50 per ton,
from www.woodpellets.com...
They'll put em where I want em & all I gotta do is burn em!
Well, OK, I gotta clean the P43 every three weeks or so...


----------



## opus74 (Oct 12, 2010)

Answer # 1.

Got 3 tons of OHPs from Menard's last spring.
Had to use about 10 bags to finish out last year's 2 tons, so I should be OK this year.


----------

